# collinite 476 or 845?



## afcjay (Feb 4, 2007)

im about to order some collinite wax for my mica black paint.
just wondered what peoples thoughts were on the collinite 476 wax and 845 liquid.
with a single weekly wash how long should i expect the 476 to last compared to the 845?
does the 845 give a better finish than the 476 or is there not much difference apart from the 476 lasting a little longer?


thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## mick_liverpool (Dec 31, 2008)

id say go for the 915 mate. nice look on dark colours and from the wax test will give over 6 months protection


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i would go for 476 - a few coats lasts ages when well mantained, not used 845 myself


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't suppose you have a link to that test do ya mate


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Just used the 845 Insulator wax yesterday, its a breeze to put on and microfibre off. First time I used it and I'm well impressed with its ease of use. Had thoughts about the 476 but instead went for the liquid type. I didn't use the Colly on the bonnet of the car just put some of my Megs Step 3 wax on there instead of the Colly, just as a comparison, wish it would rain so I could see the difference.
Oh and it looks as if the bottle will last years by the amount I used yesterday, it spreads nice and thin.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have alway until recently been a big fan of 476. Never had a problem applying it or removing it. But I alway recommend 845 especially if you have not had any experience will Colly waxes. It has a far better safety margin and is a pleasure to work with. As for durability well it is slightly less. But not that you would really notice is.
845 can be applied in much less time as you are not doing a panel the falling back to removed the previous one, which can take time. Buffing and removing is a dream.

So although 476 will last the bit longer, you could apply more coats quicker and so take durability out the equation.

Something to think about.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL. All 3 recommended.


845 is good on wheels too.


----------



## afcjay (Feb 4, 2007)

opened a can of worms here aint i haha
ok so theres not to much in the durability sides of things and the 845 and 915 sounds easier to work with so now its a case of what will give the best finish on mica black then i suppose?
thanks for all the quick replys so far
think the site is top notch and cant thank the users enough for there great advice and replys :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

afcjay said:


> opened a can of worms here aint i haha
> ok so theres not to much in the durability sides of things and the 845 and 915 sounds easier to work with so now its a case of what will give the best finish on mica black then i suppose?
> thanks for all the quick replys so far
> think the site is top notch and cant thank the users enough for there great advice and replys :thumb:


I used the 845 on my Deep Red GP, looks really good, wet look if anything and the reflections, well, they are something else. Did the Megs, CK RMG then the 845 as a LSP


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Another thumbs-up for 845. Easy to apply and remove. Good looking wax. Regarding the differences in durability between the three Collinite waxes, here is what the Collinite website states:



> What is the difference between the 476s and the 915 Marque D'Elegance?
> 
> In terms of durability, the 476s lasts an average of one month longer than the 915.
> 
> ...


How much durability do you need? I'm presently relying on 845 on both of my cars to get me through the winter. So far so good! :thumb:


----------



## afcjay (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks for that
ive been using autoglym srp and egp but wanted something that would last longer and give a better finish tbh


----------



## mick_liverpool (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435&highlight=wax+test
there you go mate last page or two has the longest lasting wax list and first page has full started list

be warned its an epic read


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

From what the collinite web site says 476 and 845 are the same product but 845 being liquid has less wax in it there for less effort to apply and remove, but with less durability 


What is the difference between the 476s and the 915 Marque D’Elegance?

In terms of durability, the 476s lasts an average of one month longer than the 915.
The 915 has more carnauba wax in the formula, and its finishing result is a warmer shine, and it is slightly easier to work with.

The 476s is the most durable product offered by Collinite, which is why it requires a little more rubbing and elbow grease.

What is the difference between the 845 and the 476s?

The 845 and 476s are made with the same ingredients, but the 476s lasts longer due to the fact that it has a higher concentration of natural and synthetic waxes. This is why the 476s is tougher to work with. The 845 has been Collinite’s overall best seller for 20 years due to the fact that it has excellent durability combined with an ease of use.

How long does your wax last?

Liquid/Gel Wax (845 and 925): 5-7 months depending on UV exposure.

Paste Wax (476, 885): 9-11 Months depending on UV exposure.

Marque D’Elegance (915): 8-10 months depending on UV exposure


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

if your not used to applying paste waxes then i would only go for 845. Its by far the easiest to use compared to 915 and 476. Imo 915 is better the 476 as the overall experience of using it is better. It doesn't stink as bad as 476 and can look better then 476. This is however debatable.


----------



## afcjay (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks
any idea which will give the best finish on mica black or will they all give the same kind of finish?

sorry just seen the above post.
i am swaying towards the 845 for ease of use tbh


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

well in theory, 915 should look better then 476 but in reality, there isn't much in it. 845 looks wetter then 476 in my experience. For me, if you want a paste, 915. If you want a liquid, 845. 476 is cheaper if you bought the massive tin, but then that'd last a life time so would be ok unless you wanted to try something else, then defy's the point as it will then be sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

sorry, my answer wasn't the clearest, imo 915 if you want a paste, 845 if you want a liquid.


----------



## afcjay (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks
think im going to go with the 845 liquid :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

You will not be disappointed. Just remember its the paint prep that make the finish not the Wax. So don't scrip on this. But its a good all round and will let you get a feeling for Colly.
Gordon.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm using 845 as my winter wax on my company car. It gets a major covering of dirt and road salts almost daily and gets washed properly weekly. 
As you know, this winter has been one of the harshest in terms of the road salts / grit on the roads. So far there are no signs on 845 breaking down. Beading is excellent and it provides a nice wet look (dark grey).
845 is extremely easy to apply. I applied 3 coats each a week apart throughout end of Oct and November. 

I haven't used 476 and not sure I will moving forward because 845 ticks all the boxes for me. On a dry car I can get a coat of 845 on and off in 40-45 minutes, it's that easy :thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I recently bought 476 for durability as my 845 is running out.

I split the bonnet and have 476 on one, and 845 on the other.

That was in November. 2 coats of each.

Now, cue the rain, no difference in beading and no difference in looks.

make of that what you will but I am liking the 476 as I personally find it easier to apply, but thats me. The 845 is easy though.

I think that the problem with these "which wax from 476 and 845" is that although they may last for 6 months+, in reality you are probably itching to either top it up every month or so, or give it a polish at some before the wax wears off because you want to try something else.


----------



## afcjay (Feb 4, 2007)

your right,if it lasts a good few months,ill be stuck for things to do with the car :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

476 is my personal choice... there's little if any difference in looks for me from the Collinite range so I plump for what has given me in practice the greatest durability and that has consistently been 476S


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

alipman said:


> I recently bought 476 for durability as my 845 is running out.
> 
> I split the bonnet and have 476 on one, and 845 on the other.
> 
> ...


Thought it was to cold to wax this time of year as it won't cure????


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave I know this is slight OT but with regard to the cold weather. I have never had any problems with colly as long as its spread thinly and evenly. But one thing that has been bothering me is the bonding issues if there is moisture or condensation starting to form on the panels. 

What is you experiences of this.?
Gordon.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

November was rather warm in sunny Loughborough IIRC. I didnt have any problems applying it.


----------



## afcjay (Feb 4, 2007)

right,ordered some 845 so can anyone tell me the best way to use it.eg application and how long to let it cure before buffing off
buy the way i will be doing it by hand :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

476s all day long the A4 has 2 coats of 476s on it that was applied back in May and is still beading strongly.....soon to be replacing it with SV BOS though


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

afcjay said:


> right,ordered some 845 so can anyone tell me the best way to use it.eg application and how long to let it cure before buffing off
> buy the way i will be doing it by hand :thumb:


I just wack it on with a MF pad / sponge, leave it for a hour and take it off with a buffing towel.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

nogrille said:


> I just wack it on with a MF pad / sponge, leave it for a hour and take it off with a buffing towel.


Totally agree, I used a Meguiars Pad, got them cheap here. :thumbid the whole car and then wiped off, its so easy to use its unreal


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Dave I know this is slight OT but with regard to the cold weather. I have never had any problems with colly as long as its spread thinly and evenly. But one thing that has been bothering me is the bonding issues if there is moisture or condensation starting to form on the panels.
> 
> What is you experiences of this.?
> Gordon.


F.A.O. Dave KG. 
As above.
:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> F.A.O. Dave KG.
> As above.
> :lol:


Hello 

The "bonding" of the wax comes from the evaporation of the solvents used to carry the wax (which make it soft in the pot, and easy to spread)... if something prevents these from evaporating and the wax layer remains "soft" then this will affect the wax. Dampness can affect this and it is something I have seen in testing out certain waxes as you can see that they are not performing as they should from comparing their water behaviour to previous results (if it normally tightly beads and sheets fast, but on one occasion you see looser beads and slower sheeting - may just be a paint factor, but can also point to an issue with the wax).

So yes, I have seen this and it is something I do ensure that when waxing a car in the unit, I have the heaters on and I am hyper aware of dampness levels with my hydrometer.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Dave.
I was more thinking of there being moisture present on the paint prior to waxing. Not to the extent of being wet. Just a slight build up.
I suppose you could get my meaning. Form bringing a cold car into a warm unit. Where there is potential for condensation to form on top of the paint. Due to the change in temperature.
Gordon.


----------

